# Correct way to write the meaning of the name Samuel



## samuslyonus

Hi, my name is Samuel and I was always told the meaning of my name is "God has heard" or "Heard of God". I would like to be able to write it in Hebrew. I found this אלוהים שמע on Google translate but I dont know if it correct. Can someone help me out with the correct translation? Thank you.


----------



## arielipi

שמואל shmu'el.


----------



## ystab

The Hebrew origin of Samuel is שמואל, as arielipi has mentioned before me.

Now, I don't want to ruin years of family tradition, but please note that according to Samuel 1 1:20, שמואל is named that way because his mother asked God for him - כי מי-ה שאלתיו.  The meaning of "God shall hear" is linked to Ishmael - ישמעאל.


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> according to Samuel 1 1:20, שמואל is named that way because his mother asked God for him - כי מי-ה שאלתיו.


Biblical name explanations are not necessarily etymologies in the modern academic sense.

There are two popular etymologies for שמואל, one is שם-אל (name-God, where name means a descendant of, one who is a memory for), and שמע-אל (hear God, God heard). The latter has of course a difficulty with ע that disappears. There are also some attempts to explain the letter ו (sound "u") in between.


----------



## arielipi

Whats to ask, didnt she say there why he was named? thats the explanation to what the name means.


----------



## Diadem

arielipi said:


> Whats to ask, didnt she say there why he was named? thats the explanation to what the name means.



But it doesn't make sense. It would if the child's name was Sha'ul (שאול) though.


----------



## arielipi

These are unrelated stems...


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> Whats to ask, didnt she say there why he was named? thats the explanation to what the name means.


 ההסבר שנותנות התורה או האם לשמו של היילוד יכול להיות נכון מנקודת ראותן, ועדיין לעורר דיון במישור הלשוני.

קח לדוגמא מישהי שתקרא לבנה "שון" ותסביר שהיא רוצה שיהיה חזק כמו שמשון. אי אפשר להתווכח עם ההגיון שנובע מהדמיון בצליל, ועדיין לשונאי אירי יענה ששון הוא השם האנגלי ג'ון במבטא אירי, ומישהו אחר יקשר את ג'ון לשם העברי יוחנן, וכדומה. האמא צודקת והמומחה צודק.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> ההסבר שנותנות התורה או האם לשמו של היילוד יכול להיות נכון מנקודת ראותן, ועדיין לעורר דיון במישור הלשוני.
> 
> קח לדוגמא מישהי שתקרא לבנה "שון" ותסביר שהיא רוצה שיהיה חזק כמו שמשון. אי אפשר להתווכח עם ההגיון שנובע מהדמיון בצליל, ועדיין לשונאי אירי יענה ששון הוא השם האנגלי ג'ון במבטא אירי, ומישהו אחר יקשר את ג'ון לשם העברי יוחנן, וכדומה. האמא צודקת והמומחה צודק.



המומחה צודק על הנייר היבש, אבל אם זו לא כוונת המשורר מה זה משנה הטכני?


----------



## Diadem

arielipi said:


> These are unrelated stems...



Perhaps you misunderstood me. Channah said, "כי מיהוה שאלתיו." That is the explanation for the child's name, correct? I said that explanation would only make sense if the child's name was שאול, not שמואל. Surely you don't believe שאול and שאלתיו are derived from unrelated שרשים. The שורש of both is ש-א-ל.


----------



## arielipi

I read the reason for th name, it seems sha'ul is active and shmu'el is passive.


----------



## Diadem

arielipi said:


> I read the reason for th name, it seems sha'ul is active and shmu'el is passive.



שאול is בינוני פעוּל (passive participle), meaning "asked [for]."


----------

